# Inquiry into Afghan deaths starts next week



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Inquiry into Afghan deaths starts next week*
Staff report
Posted : Thursday Jan 3, 2008 11:10:23 EST

JACKSONVILLE, N.C. — A court of inquiry investigating allegations that spec ops Marines killed Afghan civilians after an attack on their convoy will begin at Camp Lejeune, N.C., next week.

The inquiry, a rarely used formal procedure that can function as an Article 32 hearing, will convene Tuesday morning, according to a Marine Corps Forces Central Command press release. A panel of three senior commissioned officers with combat experience will examine the facts and evidence of the March 4, 2007 incident, which involved a platoon from Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command.

*The 30-man platoon, part of the first Marine Special Operations Company ever to deploy for combat ops,* was attacked with a suicide car bomb in Nangarhar province. Attorneys representing some Marines involved say the convoy also came under small-arms fire.

Shortly after the incident, the entire 120-man company was removed from Afghanistan by Army Lt. Gen. Frank Kearney, who was the top special operations officer in the Middle East at the time. Kearney’s decision to pull the company out is now under investigation by the Defense Department’s Inspector General. Eight Marines were sent home to Camp Lejeune, while the remainder of the unit was re-deployed.

Tuesday’s inquiry will look into the conduct of the convoy, fire discipline, adherence to operations orders and rules of engagement, reporting and documentation of the incident and the command climate in MSOC-Fox, according to the press release. Specifically, the actions of Maj. Fred Galvin, the company commander at the time, and Capt. Vincent Noble, the platoon commander, are being examined.

The inquiry is expected to last about two weeks. After the inquiry, the panel will present its findings to Lt. Gen. Samuel Helland, Marine Corps Forces Central Command commander. Helland will then decide the next course of action, which could include proceeding to court-martial.

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2008/01/marine_MARSOC_inquiry_080103/


----------



## pardus (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopefully this will clear everything up.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 3, 2008)

The inquiry will clear the Marines, but their careers are finished.  Another win for the terrorists.


----------



## AWP (Jan 3, 2008)

SOWT said:


> The inquiry will clear the Marines, but their careers are finished.  Another win for the terrorists.



And that's the real tragedy to me.


----------



## pardus (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone who thinks the military or their branch of service will back them up when it's crunch time, is a fool. :2c:


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jan 3, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Anyone who thinks the military or their branch of service will back them up when it's crunch time, is a fool. :2c:



Sad but true


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 4, 2008)

What a fucking asshole (Kearney), how could he hang his own men out to dry?  I would expect this of the regular Army but not SOF.  When you are knee deep in the shit, there is always going to be collateral damage. Something the media, people protesting and the suits in Washington will never understand; what it is like to fight for your life.  We protect our brothers to the right and left of us by any means necessary, the goal is for everyone to come home.  Not trying to sound like a sadistic ass but shit happens, innocent people die it is still a war no matter what label Washington puts on it.  Also how many civilian deaths were the direct result of the Marines breaking contact?  I bet the terrorist did most of the damage. 

SF kills a shitbag and he cry's, premeditated murder?  Somebody needs to give this guy a wake-up call!


----------

